# CE-Kennzeichen für Schaltschrank für Schwimmbadtechnik



## E-Michl (8 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute.

Kann jemand helfen.
Wir erstellen den Schaltplan und den Steuerschrank, der
Kunde will dafür ein CE Kennzeichen.

Der Schrank ist natürlich in keinem Schutzbereich (VDE) sondern irgendwo im Keller montiert.

Dafür erstellen wir eine Konformitätserklärung, gelten da auch die
Normen für Niederspannungsrichtline und EMV?


----------



## jabba (8 Dezember 2009)

E-Michl schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Kann jemand helfen.
> Wir erstellen den Schaltplan und den Steuerschrank, der
> ...



Ich fühle mich irgendwie nicht von Informationen erschlagen *ROFL*
Schwimmbadtechnik ?? ich hab nur ne Pumpe sonst nix.


Du hast da aber einen fiesen Kunden, nee , nee.
Ist Dir schon mal in den Sinn gekommen warum und wofür das CE steht.
Wenn ihr einen Schrank plant und baut, muss der immer ein CE haben. Dies geht nur mit Konformitätserklärung. Bei Inverkehrbringen ohne CE Zeichen droht ein Bußgeld von 50.000,00€.
Schon mal davon gehört.

Aber die Richtlinien sind schon mal nicht schlecht, EMV nur wenn z.B. FU's oder so etwas drin sind. Aber eventuell gibt es eine C-Norm. Eventuell wie groß die Cloranlage ist auch Ex also ATEX-Richtlinie.
Weiterhin können Nationale Normen anzuwenden sein wie z.B. WHG .

Also Du siehst ein Komplexes Thema was man mit dem Begriff "ich mache in Schwimmbadtechnik" nicht global erschlagen kann.


----------

